# Plant ID



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys PJs in Barrie had a plant sale on buy 3 get one free so I did get one free lol They dont have the plants marked and the girl didnt know what they were so can you have a peek for me Thanks 1 Is java fern ?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Can't help ya with no picture Pat!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Can't help ya with no picture Pat!


Oh brother  Had a headache for 2 days . I found the first 1 java fern tropica.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The first is definitely Java Fern. I hope it has its rhizome, or else it won't last.

The second appears to be some kind of Cryptocoryne spp. 

I'm not sure about the third, however.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

The third looks like Hygrophila Polysperma.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

First is Microsorum pteropus (java fern)

Second is Hygrophila corymbosa

Third is Hygrophila polysperma

As for the java fern - even if it barely has a rhizome, it should be ok as long as you make sure the base of the stem is NOT buried in substrate. It should develop one in time - they are pretty hardy like that, and the tropicana java fern often comes in bunches similar to yours with very little in the way of rhizome.

The other two - pretty much all they need is a bit of light and some water  The corymbosa is my favourite hygro, very striking plant once it gets going - and a HUGE and strong root system.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> First is Microsorum pteropus (java fern)
> 
> Second is Hygrophila corymbosa
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone Yes most of it does have tiny rhizomes


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

I've let various plant leaves, including Microsorum pteropus float in the tank, and most times the leaf will sprout roots or new plantlets along the leaf itself.


----------

